# Repairing Aurora and JL-AW T-Jet Screw Post



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Hello,

I have some Aurora and JL-AW cars that have split screw post. I've been repairing them with K&S Aluminum 3/16th Tubing. I have to use a nail punch to make it fit around the post. It has worked for me quite well. 

Is there other ways to make this repair without having to replace the screw post? I've tried Super Glue, but it doesn't last long. 
Here's some pictures of the finished work. One JL Firebird and two original Aurora Thunderjets. Randy.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Black max instanty adhesive(loctite #380) Some of the strongest instant adhesive ive used, They use it to glue in neo mags in the slottech cheetahs so it has to be strong, color is black


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

*Goop*

For Aurora (don't know about clones) you cut the split out with an exacto knife and make "goop" by applying a small pool of Testors 3502 plastic cement from a body of the same color (or the body you are reparing the crack), let sit for 30 seconds or more and scrape with a round exacto knife - this creates a colored plastic "bondo". With the screw in the cracked post you fill the void with the "bondo". Reapply until the void is slightly overfilled. Wait 3 days and file, sand and polish until it looks like new. - from a book by Mike Vitale - I highly recommend it!


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Thanks for the other methods. I need to get a copy of that book from Mike. I'd like to see how he repairs wheel wells. Randy.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*You been ship wrecked?*

At last notice the book was unavailable. Saw a couple on Ebay ....for fiddy bux! Save your money! Just go check the model murdering thread and see it all done in color and by the numbers (the book is black and white stick figures). I cover new updated techniques and adventures in liquid plastic that will not appear in the book.

If you need a specific repair example executed for show and tell it's probably already in there. If not, just ask, I've probably got a similar repair going on. 










At model murdering the Vitale technique is taken to production auto body standard as opposed to piece work. Large batches of liquid repair plastic are created rather than using the puddle and scratch technique. We now have over twenty colors of aurora repair plastic in stock and we were the first to document spraying the product.










Here's a re-spray of a bright blue XKE


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

And that is an especially nice looking and exceptionally well repaired XKE too


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Model Murdering is more like Model Refixification of the Coloration and Smoothifcation of the Surface. Sweet work you have shown us, Bill. Nice it is for you to share your secrets. :thumbsup:


----------

